# Ikazuchi 240mm?



## M1k3 (Aug 1, 2019)

I know they just went out of stock... But any idea how long until you have more? Went to pull the trigger last night but was saddened. Did sign up for notification though.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 1, 2019)

No clear eta at the moment but they are on order and have been for some time... sorry for not being able to give you a better idea of timing right now thought. Craftsmen tell me etas all of the time but they rarely meet those dates. I used to say what they would tell me, but it’s never fun for those dates to come and go with no delivery from the craftsmen. Now I only say something when I have a tracking number .


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 1, 2019)

JBroida said:


> No clear eta at the moment but they are on order and have been for some time... sorry for not being able to give you a better idea of timing right now thought. Craftsmen tell me etas all of the time but they rarely meet those dates. I used to say what they would tell me, but it’s never fun for those dates to come and go with no delivery from the craftsmen. Now I only say something when I have a tracking number .



I understand. Just trying to decide on waiting for the Ikazuchi, or getting something cheap to play around with while waiting for it.


----------

